# SellaRonda mit Liftunterstützung



## alibabba (2. August 2012)

moin.
benötigt man (so wie es in den magazinen gerne heißt) in der hauptsaison einen tourguide um die aufstiegshilfen nutzen zu können, oder nicht ?
bzw. gibt es lifte oder gondeln die einen def. nicht mitnehmen, wenn man alleine, also ohne guide da auftaucht ?

gruß


----------



## forward13 (2. August 2012)

hallo,

an der der touri-info in wolkenstein haben wir die auskunft bekommen, dass man im uhrzeigersinn keinen guide benötigt, gegen den uhrzeigersinn aber schon. wir sind dann auch ohne guide im uhrzeigersinn gefahren. das ging problemlos. ob es gegen den uhrzeigersinn auch gehen würde, weiß ich nicht. das ganze war vor zwei wochen.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnomtb (2. August 2012)

kein problem ohne guide!!! kostet aber ungefähr gleichviel, also weiss ich nicht was vernünftiger ist  viel spass!!!


----------



## alibabba (2. August 2012)

danke für die infos.


----------



## dede (3. August 2012)

Ab und zu (!) macht die Dantercepies-Bahn etwas Streß, weil das Sella Ronda-Bike-Konzept ja auf die Grödner zurückgeht. Alle anderen Bahnen an der Strecke haben entweder schon immer Biker befördert (Piz La Illa/Alta Badia, Pota Vescovo) oder tun dies auch ohne guides seit nunmehr 2-3 Jahren (Belvedere/Col Rodella).
Ob man einen Guide benötigt liegt in meinen Augen v.a. daran, ob man evtl. etwas mehr über die Landschaft/Leute und Hintergründe erfahren will (manche haben da ein ganz brauchbares Repertoire an Infos) oder ob's einem prinzipiell (nur) ums Fahren geht?! Nachteil: oft sind die Gruppen doch relativ heterogen und dann leidet der Spaßfaktor des Einzelnen doch etwas. Außerdem fahren die Guides einige wirklich spannende Wegerl nicht oder nur in sehr kleinen Gruppen außerhalb der Saison.....
Hab aber auch schon guides (mit teilw. völlig überforderten Gruppen) auf Steigen rund um den Langkofel gesehen, die man angesichts des Wandereraufkommens dort absolut nicht zum Biken (außer zu extremen Tages- respektive Saison-Randzeiten) empfehlen kann...


----------



## martinf (3. August 2012)

Wir sind mit Guide gefahren,was für uns nur Vorteile hatte:

- preiswerter als alleine (wenn du ohne Guide fährst, musst du für jede Bahn Einzeltickets kaufen)
- wir waren nur zwei Mitfahrer, das ist fast wie privat
- der Guide wusste, wo dass beste Essen und die gemütlichste Hütte war

Viel Vergnügen


----------



## alibabba (3. August 2012)

Euch auch ein Dankeschööön.


----------



## thorsten73 (5. September 2012)

hab dazu nochmal ne frage, wollte das am so fahren - gerne auch mit guide. aber unser hotel bietet das am so nicht an und über die örtlichen bike schulen kostet das 120 euro / person 

wir wollen definitiv geg den uhrzeigersinn fahren, damit wir paar hm mitnehmen, geht das jetzt mit oder ohne guide? 
vielleicht an die, die das schon gemacht haben...

ansonsten, wen kann man da ansprechen, hab nur von dolomitbiking gesehen, dass die auch mit gruppen so fahren.

danke für eine kurze info / erfahrungsbericht
thorsten


----------



## dede (5. September 2012)

Im Uhrzeigersinn hast du an Aufstiegsanlagen ohnehin nicht so viele (Seiseralmbahn oder Ciampinoi ist kein Problem, ebenso wenig die erste/untere Sektion der Bellavista/Canazei-Bahn. Hoch zum GrÃ¶dnerjoch (Frara und davor) auch problemlos. Denke da kommst in Summe auf nicht mehr als 50â¬ fÃ¼r die Bahnfahrten und hast noch ein paar Hm zum Strampeln zusÃ¤tzlich....


----------



## dochoc (5. September 2012)

Ich bin im Juli die Sella Ronda gegen den Uhrzeigersinn mit Guide gefahren.Habe mich beim Tourismusverein von Wolkenstein angemeldet und inkl Guide und Liftticket 60 Euro bezahlt. Wir waren mit Guide 4 Personen und es hat super viel Spass gemacht und kann das nur empfehlen.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob die jeden Tag in der Woche fahren.


----------



## NewMaverick (5. September 2012)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> ansonsten, wen kann man da ansprechen



Tourismusverein Wolkenstein: Tel. +39 0471 777900, da bekommst du die Antwort auf all deine Fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorsten73 (5. September 2012)

thx, die hab ich jetzt auch kontaktiert


----------



## Redforce (18. Mai 2013)

Weiss jemand ab wann man da fahren kann? Wir überlegen in die letzte Mai Woche dahin zu fahren...


----------



## vase_t (18. Mai 2013)

Ab 23.6. haben alle beteiligten Lift auf und man kann auch einen Guide buchen. Leider ein Tag zu spät für uns


----------



## Redforce (18. Mai 2013)

hmm... Schade... dann müssen wir woanders. 
Danke


----------



## Redforce (18. Mai 2013)

Kann jemand was vorschlagen wo man auch mit dem Lift hoch kommt?


----------



## basti313 (19. Mai 2013)

Kennt jemand einen GPS Track für die Runde an einem Tag mit Liftunterstützung? Mit Guide buchen ist eher nicht möglich, da ich nicht genau weiß an welchem Tag ich die Runde fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2013)

Für die Runde brauchts keinen Track, findet man auch ohne ganz leicht die Talstationen der Bahnen.


----------



## basti313 (22. Mai 2013)

Klar. Die Talstationen sind nicht das Problem, eher die Trails...nicht das ich plötzlich auf der Straße fahre und nebendran ist ein schöner Trail, den ich verpenne...

Im Netz finde ich für Corvara nur die 3-Tages-Tickets...kennt jemand die Preise für Einzelfahrten zum Col Alt und zur Porta Vescovo?


----------



## gmak (22. Mai 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Klar. Die Talstationen sind nicht das Problem, eher die Trails...nicht das ich plötzlich auf der Straße fahre und nebendran ist ein schöner Trail, den ich verpenne...
> 
> Im Netz finde ich für Corvara nur die 3-Tages-Tickets...kennt jemand die Preise für Einzelfahrten zum Col Alt und zur Porta Vescovo?



Porta Vescovo kostet 10 Euro pP


----------



## verzascat (5. Juli 2013)

Sehr schöne Beschreibungen beider Runden gibts auf: 
http://www.sentres.com/de/magazin/sellaronda-mountainbike-mit-seilbahn
auch mit gpx Tracks zum download


----------



## verzascat (24. August 2013)

Im Sommer 2013 wird die Dantercepies Bahn von Wolkenstein zum GrÃ¶dner neu gebaut, ist also nicht in Betrieb.  Alternativ kann man in Wolkenstein den Bus zum GrÃ¶dnerjoch oder auch ganz einfach ein Taxi nehmen. Wir haben fÃ¼r 3 Personen â¬ 35 bezahlt. Die Telefonnummer des Taxiunternehmers steht auf einem Schild gegenÃ¼ber der Talstation der Ciampinoi Bahn. Das Auto kam innerhalb von 5 Minuten. 

Der ehemals schÃ¶ne Waldtrail von der Kehre der Pordoistrasse bei 2030 m HÃ¶he hinÃ¼ber nach Pian di Schiavaneis ist nicht mehr sinnvoll fahrbar, da aus dem Weg gerade eine Forststrasse gebaut wird (Sommer 2013 Baustelle). Also besser ein StÃ¼ck auf der Passstrasse bleiben und dann rechts den Web nehmen. 

An den Bahnen im Alta Badia kann man mittlerweile fÃ¼r â¬ 80 auch eine Punktekarte kaufen, die fÃ¼r die Runde im Uhrzeigersinn fÃ¼r 2 Personen reicht und an allen Bahnen akzeptiert wird. Nur fÃ¼r die Col Rodell Bahn in Campitello Fassa mussten wir â¬  3 je Bike aufzahlen.


----------



## intel (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich fahr mit meinem neuen Bike nach Wolkenstein in gröden.
Es gibt da ja die Gröden Gardena Card  um 79€, da sollten ja alle Lifte dabei sein oder?
Hat jemand vielleicht schon die Runde gefahren mit der Liftkarte?


----------



## Foxi1988 (24. Juni 2014)

Ist das nicht so dass man da für jede liftfahrt die mountainbikemitnahme zahlen muss? 5 euro pro fahrt oder so.

den neuen dolomitisupersummer bikingup pass 3 aus 4 tagen für 75 euro gibts neu seit diesem jahr.


----------



## intel (24. Juni 2014)

ja fürs Mountainbike zahlst noch einmal ne Kleinigkeit.

Danke für den Tipp mit der Karte, kostet 100€ sind aber alle Bahnen dabei.
Bei der Sella sind es ja schon 5 Bahnen.


----------



## Foxi1988 (24. Juni 2014)

ja 100 euro ist die 5 aus 7 tage.


----------



## ryder71 (30. Juni 2014)

Wir sind zu zweit mit einer 800 Punktkarte um 80,- Euro die Sellaronda mit ein paar "Gravity"-Abschnitten gefahren und hatten noch gut 100 Points am Schluss übrig (Bikemitnahme war nirgends ein Problem).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## intel (30. Juni 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> ja 100 euro ist die 5 aus 7 tage.


Was heißt eigentlich 5 aus 7?
Ich glaube ich stehe etwas auf der Leitung 
Ich darf in 7 Tagen 5 davon die Bahn benützen?


----------



## Foxi1988 (30. Juni 2014)

Genau!


----------



## basti313 (2. Juli 2014)

Klingt ja gut. Da es mehr Mitfahrer werden und ich mir mit den Abfahrtsfähigkeiten einiger Mitfahrer nicht mehr so sicher bin ein paar Fragen zu den Wegen. Welche der Wege sind eher problematisch wenn die Mitfahrer bei Steinpassagen/Stufen Probleme haben?
1. Der 5er Weg von der Borgles Hütte zur Secceda Mittelstation 
2. Der 3er Weg von der Regensburger Hütte nach Wolkenstein
3. Der Frara Trail vom Grödner Joch nach Kolfusg
4. Der Weg 3a zum Campolongopass
5. Bindelweg
6. Friedrich-August-Weg

Stimmt es, dass man an der Bahn zur Seiseralm kostenlos parken kann? Wo würdet Ihr das Auto abstellen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dede (2. Juli 2014)

1. Der 5er Weg von der Borgles Hütte zur Secceda Mittelstation => gibt zwei kurze "stufige" Abschnitte, sind aber nur ein paar Meter. Der Rest ist S1-S2, müßte also (zumindest zu großen Teilen) für euch fahrbar sein
2. Der 3er Weg von der Regensburger Hütte nach Wolkenstein => ??? Das ist eine Forsstraße.... wenn du danach noch den Hüpfer über die Juacalm dranhängst, der ist auch harmlos (teilw. etwas steil aber max S1)
3. Der Frara Trail vom Grödner Joch nach Kolfuschg => keine Stufen, lediglich 2-3 steilere, enge Kehren nach dem Parkplatz zum PÖisciaduklettersteig, sonst harmlos
4. Der Weg 3a zum Campolongopass => purer Flow (S0)
5. Bindelweg => keinerlei Stufen etc., lediglich zu Beginn (von der Porta Vescovo kommend) sehr steil und erdig (sprich bei Nässe rutschig) und an einer kleinen Felsnase mit einer kurzen "Kletterei mt Bike am Buckel" versehen. Diese kleines Felsnase ist MINIMAL ausgesetzt, sprich man sollte halt auf der Innenseite über den Felsen kraxeln (breit genug ist die Stelle), wenn man extreme Höhenangst hat 

6. Friedrich-August-Weg => 2 kurze Stellen, an denen man dann absteigen muß, sonst S1, wobei der FR-Aug-Weg an sich fürs Biken gesperrt ist!!!

Stimmt es, dass man an der Bahn zur Seiseralm kostenlos parken kann? Wo würdet Ihr das Auto abstellen? => Welche Bahn genau? Da führen mehrere rauf....


----------



## basti313 (2. Juli 2014)

dede schrieb:


> 6. Friedrich-August-Weg => 2 kurze Stellen, an denen man dann absteigen muß, sonst S1, wobei der FR-Aug-Weg an sich fürs Biken gesperrt ist!!!


Oh, das wusste ich nicht. Wir übernachten auf der Friedrich-August-Hütte. Wie würdest du die Rückreise nach St.Christina (oder wo auch immer das Auto steht) denn gestallten? Ich würde gerne so um 15Uhr wieder am Auto sein. Von der Karte her sah halt der Friedrich-August-Weg gut aus.



dede schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass man an der Bahn zur Seiseralm kostenlos parken kann? Wo würdet Ihr das Auto abstellen? => Welche Bahn genau? Da führen mehrere rauf....


Keine Ahnung 
Hab halt gelesen, dass es da kostenlos wäre...ging um irgend ein Hotel.
Was würdest du empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für deine guten Tipps!


----------



## UncleHo (2. Juli 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Diese kleines Felsnase ist MINIMAL ausgesetzt, sprich man sollte halt auf der Innenseite über den Felsen kraxeln (breit genug ist die Stelle), wenn man extreme Höhenangst hat


Hört sich fast an, wie Kletterlehrstunden für bikende Flachlandtiroler...


----------



## dede (3. Juli 2014)

So ungefähr, ja  
Ich erwähn das so explizit, nachdem mich mal ein (ich zitiere) "sehr erfahrener Alpencrosser" völlig erbost angeschrieben hatte weil er an dieser (zitiere erneut) "lebensgefährlichen, halsbrecherischen Kletterstelle" umdrehen mußte und somit seine Routenplanung völlig über den Haufen werfen mußte....


----------



## UncleHo (3. Juli 2014)

Na so was, wer hätte gedacht, dass es in den Bergen bergig ist...


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2014)

Sehr erfahrener Waldautobahnencrosser  Immer wieder lustig wie sich die Leute falsch einschätzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (3. Juli 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sehr erfahrener Waldautobahnencrosser  Immer wieder lustig wie sich die Leute falsch einschätzen...


vielleicht sogar ohne "Wald"....


----------



## UncleHo (3. Juli 2014)

Und über Biker mit Heliunterstützung wollen wir erst gar nicht lästern....


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Und über Biker mit Heliunterstützung wollen wir erst gar nicht lästern....



Kann mein Heli ja nicht in der Garage verrosten lassen


----------



## dede (3. Juli 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Und über Biker mit Heliunterstützung wollen wir erst gar nicht lästern....


Pssssst (nicht weitersagen...), hab ich in NZ auch schon gemacht.....


----------



## UncleHo (3. Juli 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Pssssst (nicht weitersagen...), hab ich in NZ auch schon gemacht.....


Autsch.....


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Pssssst (nicht weitersagen...), hab ich in NZ auch schon gemacht.....





UncleHo schrieb:


> Autsch.....



Uncle jetzt musste auch zur Dunklen Seite wechseln  

Dede du schuldest mir noch ne gemeinsame Runde hier in Südtirol, dem Uncle durfte ich ja letztes Jahr schon n bissl auf die nerven gehn bei ner gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (3. Juli 2014)

Hast recht, bin ab 11. Juli wieder mit Weibchen auf Transalp und danach noch paar Tage in St. Vigil. Dazu wohl Ende Juli für nen zusätzlichen Tag in Bozen bei einem Kunden, vllt. geht sich da was aus?!?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Hast recht, bin ab 11. Juli wieder mit Weibchen auf Transalp und danach noch paar Tage in St. Vigil. Dazu wohl Ende Juli für nen zusätzlichen Tag in Bozen bei einem Kunden, vllt. geht sich da was aus?!?



Sicher, da muss sich was ausgehen, so ne 3 Gondel Tour ist eh schnell gmacht


----------



## dede (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich Konkretes weiß meld ich mich über die altbekannten Kanäle....


----------



## fatz (3. Juli 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass man an der Bahn zur Seiseralm kostenlos parken kann? Wo würdet Ihr das Auto abstellen?


zur seiser alm bahn weiss ich nix. hab mal in colfuschg an der bahn geparkt. kostete nix. klo gab's auch.


----------



## Redforce (24. Juli 2014)

Weiss jemand ob man kurzfristig ein Guide buchen kann? Bin in der ersten September Woche da, und würde es wetterabhängig machen. Oder sollte ich lieber jetzt schon was organisieren?


----------



## dede (24. Juli 2014)

Also soweit ich weiß bietet mittlerweile fast jedes zweite Hotel einen guide an (bzw. arbeitet mit einem zusammen). Da die's offenbar auch schaffen dem ganzen Italieneransturm im Juli/August Herr zu werden, denke ich wir des kaum ein Problem sein Anfangs September dort relativ spontan nen guide zu kapern (würd halt vielleicht vor Ort 1-2 Tage vorher schon mal anfragen wer entsprechende Kapazitäten frei hat bzw. bereitstellt)


----------



## Paul_FfM (24. Juli 2014)

Spontan geht. Frag in den Fahrrad/Sportgeschäften, Tourismusbüros etc..., die vermitteln Dir Kontakte. Internet/Google ginge auch, da findest Du die einschlägigen Anbieter schnell .

In Alta Badia z.B. info[email protected]


----------



## Redforce (7. August 2014)

Ich bin Anfang September für eine Woche in Wolkenstein. Ein Tag geht auf die SellaRonda, vielleicht noch ein zweiter Tag, daß werde ich spontan entscheiden. wie sollte ich die restlichen Tage planen? bzw. wie finde ich schöne Touren rund um Wolkenstein und die Gegend? Einfach Touren auf mein Garmin aus dem Netz runterladen? gpsies, gps-tours, .... da gibts etliche... oder vielleicht doch mit einem Guide?
Gibt es auch Touren die gut ausgeschildert sind, die man auch ohne GPS fahren kann?
Danke!


----------



## dede (7. August 2014)

Oder du bemühst die SuFu hier im Forum und wirst ziemlich schlau dabei werden.....


----------



## Redforce (12. August 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Oder du bemühst die SuFu hier im Forum und wirst ziemlich schlau dabei werden.....


Hab ich gemacht, nun habe ich eine konkrete Frage :

Kann man bei der Plattkofel Umrundung auch den Sessellift Florian nehmen? Statt wie hier z.B. beschrieben http://www.mtb-dolomites.com/deu/val_duron_gondel.htm, würde ich mit dem Lift zur Zallinger Hütte fahren und so ein paar HM sparen...
Ist das möglich und lohnt es sich überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (12. August 2014)

Schau doch einfach hier nach:
http://www.dolomitisupersummer.com/de/lifte/talschaften#r=4


----------



## Foxi1988 (12. August 2014)

Redforce schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht, nun habe ich eine konkrete Frage :
> 
> Kann man bei der Plattkofel Umrundung auch den Sessellift Florian nehmen? Statt wie hier z.B. beschrieben http://www.mtb-dolomites.com/deu/val_duron_gondel.htm, würde ich mit dem Lift zur Zallinger Hütte fahren und so ein paar HM sparen...
> Ist das möglich und lohnt es sich überhaupt?



Ja den kannst nehmen aber viel Hm sparst dir damit auch nicht.


----------



## Redforce (15. August 2014)

Hab noch eine Frage zu der 'Unter den Geislern' Tour: ich würde wie hier im Forum beschrieben fahren, d.h von der Raschötz über Weg 35 bis zur Borgles Hütte und dann Weg 5 runter zur Mittelstation.
Dann ab Seceda die 2B und 13 runter zur Regensburger Hütte.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kmizczycoysrgbjk
Ist das so alles fahrbar? Von was ich hier gelesen habe sind teilweise Wege zw. 9 -17 für Radfahrer gesperrt.


----------



## Foxi1988 (16. August 2014)

der 5er ist glaub ich zeitlich gesperrt. 
dede weiß da aber genauer bescheid


----------



## Sandy90 (18. August 2014)

Die schönsten Touren in den Grödner Dolomiten mit allen Details findest du hier: http://www.mtb-dolomites.com/deu/
Sehr schön auch die Tour unter den Geislern (Raschötz- Seceda) hammer Aussicht!

Würde dir empfehlen anstatt Weg nr. 35 den Weg nr. 10 zu nehmen.
Soviel ich auf www.mtb-dolomites.com gesehen habe ist der Weg nr. 35 zur Brogles Hütte keine offiziell ausgewiesene MTB Strecke, besser du fährst über Weg nr. 9 und 8 zur Mittelstation.
Dann ab Seceda 2B und 4A
Habe mir diesen MTB Guide online bestellt, da sind alle ausgewiesenen MTB strecken in Gröden und auf der Seiser Alm enthalten, die einzelnen Touren sind einzeln aufgelistet und auf wasserfesten Karten gedruckt: http://shop.valgardena.it/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=70


----------



## Redforce (25. August 2014)

Ob dede sich die Woche noch meldet....
Am Samstag gehts los - jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, daß das Wetter einigermassen halten wird...


----------



## dede (25. August 2014)

Ja, tut er  Sorry, war 2 Wochen auf Island und bin noch nicht wieder komplett im Forum angekommen... worum geht's???


----------



## dede (25. August 2014)

Korrekt: 5er ist zeitlich begrenzt auf "vor 9" bzw. "nach 17 Uhr" - würde ich aktuell (August ist absolute Hauptreisezeit in den Dolos!) sogar freiwillig als Deeskalisierungsmaßnahme auf 18.00 Uhr ausweiten um Ärger und blöden Kommentaren aus dem Weg zu gehen.... 
Die Trails oben auf der Cislesalpe (also alles südöstlich vom Piera Longia Felsturm, namentlich den zweiten Teil des 2B und dann 2 bzw 3 runter zur Regensburgerhütte) auch nur spät, sprich ebenfalls erst ab 18.00 Uhr ca. angehen, aber das ergibt sich dann durch die letzte Secedabahnauffahrt ohnehin von ganz allein!


----------



## dede (25. August 2014)

Sandy90 schrieb:


> Die schönsten Touren in den Grödner Dolomiten mit allen Details findest du hier: http://www.mtb-dolomites.com/deu/


 
Nicht ganz richtig: es handelt sich nicht um die schönsten, sondern um die schönsten OFFIZIELLEN Touren... Der Unterschied ist zwar nur marginal, aber durchaus vorhanden (nix für ungut für diese kleine Korinthenkackerei bitte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (25. August 2014)

Redforce schrieb:


> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kmizczycoysrgbjk
> .


Auf dem Track läßt du aber den hinteren/zweiten Teil des 2B aus und fährst bald nach dem Piera Longia auf ziemlich direktem Weg zur Hütte. geht natürlich auch, aber du nimmst dir eigtl. einige schöne Trailmeter => Siehst du aber gut vor Ort, ob das (sinnvoll!) geht und kannst (hoffentlich) mit gesundem Menschenverstand ad hoc entscheiden, ob es weiter Sinn macht auf dem Trail zu bleiben (einfach die Wanderer zählen und im Verhältnis zur Wegstrecke setzen um den "Maul- und Murrenkoeffizienten" zu errechnen)....


----------



## Anselm_X (25. August 2014)

dede schrieb:


> ... (einfach die Wanderer zählen und im Verhältnis zur Wegstrecke setzen um den "Maul- und Murrenkoeffizienten" zu errechnen)....



Der war gut! Kommt in die Sammlung


----------



## dede (26. August 2014)

Kennst auch die "Kuhfladen pro Quadratmeter-Ratio"???


----------



## Redforce (27. August 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Ja, tut er  Sorry, war 2 Wochen auf Island und bin noch nicht wieder komplett im Forum angekommen... worum geht's???


Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Kann man auf Island gut MTB-en? Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, daß Island sowas wie ein Geheimtipp ist (zum mountainbiken).

Zurück zum Thema: sollte ich zwischen 9 und 17 Uhr fahren, solange ich mich an die offizielle Tourenbeschreibung halte http://www.sentres.com/de/mountainb...9&lng=11.74143&zoom=16&maptype=mtk_sentres_de und 'rücksichtsvoll' fahre, sollte es kein Problem sein, oder? Wie ist eigentlich in diesem Falle die Abfahrt von Raschötz zur Mittelstation?



dede schrieb:


> ... Siehst du aber gut vor Ort, ob das (sinnvoll!) geht und kannst (hoffentlich) mit gesundem Menschenverstand ad hoc entscheiden, ob es weiter Sinn macht auf dem Trail zu bleiben (einfach die Wanderer zählen und im Verhältnis zur Wegstrecke setzen um den "Maul- und Murrenkoeffizienten" zu errechnen)....



Aktuell plane ich am Montag die Tour zu fahren (wetterabhängig, denn z.Zt. sind es laut Wetterstation grade mal 4°C oben bei Seceda ) - hoffentlich ist da nicht so viel los. (Maul- und Murrenkoef. werde ich noch ermitteln und anschließend berichten )


----------



## dede (27. August 2014)

fangen wir mal mit dem Raschötz an: offizielle Abfahrt natürlich immer möglich, das ist entlang der (breiten) alten Skipiste, also völlig unproblematisch (aber auch wenig prickelnd!). Würde auch in diesem Fall AUF JEDEN FALL erstmal zur Brogleshütte rüberfahren und dann halt auf gleichem Weg zurück. Die Saltnerhütte ist übrigens sehr urig, Küche ähnlich gut wie in der Brogleshütte!!!
Montags ist eh ne gute Zeit, da sind meistens nicht soooo viele Wanderer unterwegs (wobei das im Grödnertal alles relativ zu sehen ist...)

Bzgl. Island: Hmmmm..... schwer zu sagen ehrlich gesagt! Auf GAR KEINEN FALL würde ich die Insel NUR auf dem Bike bereisen/erradeln wollen. Ich bin bestimmt kein Weichei, aber die, die ich dort gesehen habe, sei es auf den Straßen, sei es auf den Hochlandpisten machten wir nicht unbedingt den glücklichsten Eindruck (und wir waren bei AUSSEORDENTLICH schönem Wetter unterwegs!) weil a) praktisch keiner unter 20 kg Gepäck am Rad hängen hatte - mit allen Konsequenzen bzgl. Flexibilität und an - an sich locker fahrbaren - Steigungen etc., b) der Wind einfach brutal (stark, unaufhörlich und verdammt kalt) ist, so daß man fast aus dem Sattel geblasen wird (selbst auf der Straße hab ich mehrmals Biker gesehen, die's mal schnell um bis zu 1m "versetzt" hat. Hätte einmal sogar fast einen vom Bike geholt obwohl ich wirklich auf der anderen Straßenseite überholt hatte). Vom Strampeln GEGEN den Wind mal ganz abgesehen und c) die Sandstürme und Staubaufwirbelungen auf den offroad-Pisten jedwede Diskussion über Feinstaubbelastung in dt. Innenstädten verblassen lassen. Die meisten hatten dementsprechend auch halb vermummte Gesichter bzw. gleich Masken auf um dieses Phänomen wenigstens halbwegs erträglich zu gestalten. Ok, man könnte sagen, das ist ein Schönwetterproblem, aber ob waagrecht peitschender Regen bei 7 Windstärken und gefühlten 5 Grad dann soviel erstrebenswerter ist kann jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.... => Kurzum: Bike ja, ggf. für Tagestouren etc., aber die Insel komplett per Bike ist purer Masochismus!!!


----------



## Redforce (27. August 2014)

Das hört sich nicht wirklich nach 'Geheimtipp' an . 
Ich denke da ist man trotz Wanderer in den Dolomiten oder am Gardasee besser unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redforce (27. August 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Die Saltnerhütte ist übrigens sehr urig, Küche ähnlich gut wie in der Brogleshütte!!!


Was meinst du damit? Die Hütte ist auf der anderen Seite (Langkofel/Plattkofel Runde)... oder meinst du eine andere Hütte?


----------



## dede (27. August 2014)

Redforce schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht wirklich nach 'Geheimtipp' an .
> Ich denke da ist man trotz Wanderer in den Dolomiten oder am Gardasee besser unterwegs!



eher ein Gemeintip... aber wer sich's antun will, gerne!


----------



## dede (27. August 2014)

Redforce schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Die Hütte ist auf der anderen Seite (Langkofel/Plattkofel Runde)... oder meinst du eine andere Hütte?


Nein, die Saltner Hütte ist die Almhütte, an der die alte Skipistenabfahrt abgeht (s.a. dein Sentres-link oben). Seit Neuestem wird sie teilw. auch als Casonalm bezeichnet (warum auch immer?!?)


----------



## dede (27. August 2014)

Gutes Foto dazu => http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/32732633


----------



## Redforce (28. August 2014)

OK, danke für den Hinweis. Bin sehr gespannt wie es wird... hoffentlich trocken


----------



## Redforce (28. August 2014)

dede schrieb:


> eher ein Gemeintip... aber wer sich's antun will, gerne!


bin kein 'native speaker' - aber ich gebe mir Mühe


----------



## dede (28. August 2014)

War eigtl. auch nur als einfaches Wortspiel (natürlich mit leicht sarkastischem Hintergrund/Unterton) gedacht


----------



## festus hagen (17. November 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Korrekt: 5er ist zeitlich begrenzt auf "vor 9" bzw. "nach 17 Uhr" - würde ich aktuell (August ist absolute Hauptreisezeit in den Dolos!) sogar freiwillig als Deeskalisierungsmaßnahme auf 18.00 Uhr ausweiten um Ärger und blöden Kommentaren aus dem Weg zu gehen....
> Die Trails oben auf der Cislesalpe (also alles südöstlich vom Piera Longia Felsturm, namentlich den zweiten Teil des 2B und dann 2 bzw 3 runter zur Regensburgerhütte) auch nur spät, sprich ebenfalls erst ab 18.00 Uhr ca. angehen, aber das ergibt sich dann durch die letzte Secedabahnauffahrt ohnehin von ganz allein!


 
Gibt's irgendwo ne offizielle Liste o.ä., in der die Wegsperrungen aufgeführt sind? Die zeitliche Sperrung von Nr.5 ist mir z.B. neu.


----------



## Sickculture (11. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand die GPS Daten zu den Sellaronda Gravity Strecken? Und ggf. einen Masterplan, wie man die Strecken kombiniert? Ich möchte am Samstag nach Canazei fahren und habe die Runde auf der Sellaronda Hero Seite gefunden. Ich möchte auch weitestgehend nur die Enduroparts fahren, also nicht unbedingt typische Bikepark/Schanzen Strecken.


----------



## impressive (17. August 2015)

ich möchte Ende September die Sella fahren, allerdings werden nur bis zum 20.09. geführte Touren angeboten.

( http://www.sellarondahero.com/de/tour/mtb-track )

Weiß jemand ob es danach noch möglich/erlaubt ist die Sella mit dem Bike zu fahren?

Habe da bisher keine verlässlichen Infos gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (17. August 2015)

impressive schrieb:


> ich möchte Ende September die Sella fahren, allerdings werden nur bis zum 20.09. geführte Touren angeboten.
> 
> ( http://www.sellarondahero.com/de/tour/mtb-track )
> 
> ...


 
Fahren darf man sie immer und nen privaten Guide bekommst du auch abseits der Hauptsaison (auf Anfrage), wenn du einen engagieren willst. "Problem" dabei sind vielmehr die Gondeln, die nämlich fast zur Gänze Mitte/Ende September ihre Pforten schließen und damit mußt (oder besser darfst!) du selbst kurbeln. Ergo ist das "business" Sella Ronda dann für die meisten guides beendet, weil 95% aller Sella Ronda "Konsumenten" die Bahnen nutzen (wollen)...


----------



## impressive (17. August 2015)

ich verstehe.

Danke dede


----------



## csigg (18. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich würde geren nächste Woche die Sella-Ronda um UZS fahren. Wie interessant sind denn die Trails mit dem Enduro?
Gruß Chris


----------

